# VG vs PG (again) only health facts



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

I plan on vaping for a very long time and would like to be damaged as little as possible...

So what's saffest


----------



## RichJB (9/10/16)

This is a field of ongoing research and this article is possibly outdated by now. But it seems as good a place as any to start. It outlines in quite techy detail what research has been done on PG and VG health implications.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vapegilius995 (9/10/16)

RichJB said:


> This is a field of ongoing research and this article is possibly outdated by now. But it seems as good a place as any to start. It outlines in quite techy detail what research has been done on PG and VG health implications.


Thanx I'll take a look


----------

